# Canon Announces Three New Tilt-Shift Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2017)

```
<em>New Canon EF Lenses Support a Variety of Photography Applications including Architecture, Portrait, Food and Landscape</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 29, 2017 –</strong> Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the new Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM lens as an addition to the Company’s existing 85mm focal-range lens line-up and three new Tilt-Shift macro lenses: the TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro lens, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro lens and TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro lens. Canon also announced a new Macro Twin-Lite MT-26EX-RT flash. These new products will help provide both advanced amateur and professional photographers the unique photography tools for a variety of applications and solutions including architecture, landscape, food, product and portrait photography.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Preorder: Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro $2199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1354804-REG/canon_ts_e_50mm_f_2_8l_tilt_shift.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2xIBM2J">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ts-e-50mm-f2-8l-macro-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Preorder: Canon TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro $2199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1354805-REG/canon_ts_e_90mm_f_2_8l_tilt_shift.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2vmIAWJ">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ts-e-90mm-f2-8l-macro-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Preorder: Canon TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro $2199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1354806-REG/canon_ts_e_135mm_f_4l_tilt_shift.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2iCOgpI">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ts-e-135mm-f4l-macro-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>“Creating a powerful, timeless image requires more than just a camera. It requires high-quality, well-crafted optics and flashes to capture compelling photography,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., “These new lenses along and the Macro Twin-Lite flash will continue to push the boundaries and expand the possibilities of what advanced amateur and professional photographers capture and share with the world.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM Lens </strong>

Canon EF 85mm focal-length lenses are traditionally very sought-after options for portrait photographers. With that in mind, Canon is expanding its EF 85mm line up with the introduction of the new Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM; the first Canon EF 85mm lens to feature image stabilization, providing up to four stops<span class="green">*</span> of shake correction for smooth and crisp imagery.</p>
<p>The EF 85mm utilizes one large diameter, high-precision molded glass aspherical lens and features an ASC coating. The large f/1.4 aperture produces shallow depth-of-field, fast shutter speeds and a bright image inside the viewfinder, allowing photographers to focus and compose their image reliably. In addition, a circular aperture with 9-blade iris allows for beautiful bokeh.</p>
<p>The New Canon EF 85mm f/1.4 L IS USM is scheduled to be available November 2017 for an estimated retail price of $1599.00<span class="green"><sup>††</sup></span>.</p>
<p><strong>New Tilt-Shift Lenses </strong>

Tilt-Shift lenses have several applications for suitable photographers because of their ability to provide enhanced creative control over perspective through the tilt function and depth-of-field through the shift function in their images. This ability can be optimal when photographing landscapes, portraits, and architecture.</p>
<p>The image quality derived from Canon Tilt-Shift lenses has evolved considerably since their first inception several years ago. Enhanced optical elements like molded aspherical glass and UD lenses are at the core of the new Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro lens, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro lens and TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro lens. These features provide users with edge-to-edge resolution, improved image quality over previous Canon TS-E lenses and minimum distortion. Canon also included two anti-reflective coatings, SubWaveLength Structure Coating (SWC) in the TS-E 50mm f/2.8L and TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro lenses and Air-Sphere Coating (ASC), into the TS-E 50mm f/2.8L and TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro lenses. SWC helps to reduce flare and ghosting, while ASC is a new technology that provides amazingly high, anti-reflective performance, particularly when alleviating incidental light that can enter a lens.</p>
<p>The new Canon Tilt-Shift lenses also offer improved operability over previous models, including larger tilt, shift-and-lock knobs, lock-release button and a new tilt-locking mechanism that firmly locks the lens in the zero-tilt position to help prevent unintended tilting to increase more precise shooting capabilities. The rotation of the tilt-shift lenses also allows users to freely change the axis of tilt movement and shift from right angles to parallel to better adapt to various shooting conditions and situations.</p>

<p>The new Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro lens, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro lens and TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro lenses are scheduled to be available November 2017 for an estimated retail price of $2199.00<span class="green"><sup>††</sup></span>.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Macro Twin-Lite MT-26EX-RT Flash </strong>

To further enhance a photographer’s ability to shoot macro photography, the new Canon Macro Twin-Lite MT-26EX-RT Flash can be the ideal tool. The use of a macro twin-lite allows for a more ideal lighting situation for photographers, and can be adjusted and shifted depending on the direction the photographer would like to control. Detachable macro twin lites can be rotated up to 60 degrees, and features a maximum guide number of 85.3 ft (26 m)<span class="green">**</span>.</p>
<p>The new Canon Macro Twin-Lite MT-26EX-RT Flash inherits the ease of use and operability of Canon’s latest Speedlite EX series flashes and increased brightness of the focusing lamp compared to previous Canon Macro-Twin Lites. There is also less noise produced from the charging of the lights.</p>
<p>The new Canon Macro Twin-Lite MT-26EX-RT Flash is scheduled to be available November 2017, for an estimated retail price of $989.99<span class="green"><sup>††</sup></span>.</p>
<p>For more information on all of these products, please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank" rel="noopener">usa.canon.com</a></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Preorder: Canon TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro $2199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1354804-REG/canon_ts_e_50mm_f_2_8l_tilt_shift.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2xIBM2J">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ts-e-50mm-f2-8l-macro-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Preorder: Canon TS-E 90mm f/2.8L Macro $2199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1354805-REG/canon_ts_e_90mm_f_2_8l_tilt_shift.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2vmIAWJ">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ts-e-90mm-f2-8l-macro-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Preorder: Canon TS-E 135mm f/4L Macro $2199: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1354806-REG/canon_ts_e_135mm_f_4l_tilt_shift.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2iCOgpI">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-ts-e-135mm-f4l-macro-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30969 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5278901362.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5278901362-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5278901362-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5278901362-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5194951285.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5194951285-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5194951285-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5194951285-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5276713097.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5276713097-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5276713097-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/5276713097-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## ethanz (Aug 29, 2017)

The new TS lenses look so interesting, almost makes me want to buy them :-\

(Need Beano so I won't have any GAS)


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 29, 2017)

At over $2 K a pop, these are niche lenses for sure.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 30, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> At over $2 K a pop, these are niche lenses for sure.


They were always going to be. Tilt-shift has never been cheap and Canon deciding to throw a red ring on them basically doubles the price every time. More to the point, tilt-shift has never been a feature that a majority of people have cared for or had any use for. Especially these days where everyone expects prime lenses to be extra-fast, have IS, and have perfect AF, an all-manual prime is never going to have mass market appeal. They're not intended to, and that's fine.

Also, if you want the 50mm or 90mm, consider the existing 45mm and 90mm which will likely be flooding into the used market now, driving prices on those down. They're still as optically perfect as you could possibly hope for, so all you'd be missing out on is the 'half macro' and the red ring to brag about. (And you'll be saving around a grand and a half.)

In fact, as I typed that, I just realised you can (here in the UK) buy a used TS-E 24mm mk II, 45mm, and 90mm, and still have money left over compared to buying the brand new 50mm or 90mm. Sure, there's no 135mm at all and you can't afford the 17mm in the 'bundle', but it's still a good selection and a helluva lot better than having just one of the new lenses. And that's before the prices on the older lenses inevitably drop following the new releases. There's also the mk I of the 24mm which is still optically really good and even cheaper. 

So, for the few of us who do rely on tilt-shift, A) the prices really aren't shocking considering the purpose behind the lenses, and B) there are much cheaper and 99%-as-good options anyway.


----------



## RobertG. (Sep 3, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> At over $2 K a pop, these are niche lenses for sure.



For sure these are niche lenses. But the TS-E 50mm is the ONLY lens I had been waiting for for years. I don't care about any other new lens. I have the TS-E 17mm, TS-E 24mm, TS-E 45mm and TS-E 90mm. I use them a lot, except for the TS-E 45mm because its quality is so bad on my 5DS R. So the TS-E 50mm fills this gab well. $2199? Not cheap, but fine for me. It is just a hobby.... and I didn't buy any lens in years. 

This "hands on" is really just this. It would be nice to get a full resolution real world photo taken with each of these lenses, which was not made by Canon.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 3, 2017)

What I find unusual about these three lens was a clearly stated purpose for each one of them.
The 17mm and 24mm are fairly self evident.

What would a 135mm Tilt Shift Lens be used for?
What would be a 50mm Titl Shift Lens be strong at?
I understand the 90mm was commonly used for product photography.


----------



## bjornjd (Sep 8, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> What I find unusual about these three lens was a clearly stated purpose for each one of them.
> The 17mm and 24mm are fairly self evident.
> 
> What would a 135mm Tilt Shift Lens be used for?
> ...



This is what a 135mm should be used for 8)















(This was ofcourse easily corrected with my 70-200 and a little shift on the camera with correction in post - but still ;D)

edit: sorry for the big images, was posting this from my ipad. Will correct later


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> What I find unusual about these three lens was a clearly stated purpose for each one of them.
> The 17mm and 24mm are fairly self evident.
> 
> What would a 135mm Tilt Shift Lens be used for?
> ...



As it has been explained to me -- I'm no T/S devotee -- at shorter FLs T/S is great for perspective correction for architecture when you can't get very far away (interiors in general, exteriors shot too close, etc.).

At longer FLs, the signature 'miniaturization' effect of T/S work pops more. A friend of mine shoots a ton of product shots for his day job with Nikon's longer T/S (85mm I think?), but he also cracks it out for fun with landscape work. It's great for not only the miniaturization effect but also drawing your eye to a specific part of what might be a very busy/detailed landscape.

Shutterdial's take around 90mm: http://www.shutterdial.com/#/search?s=tilt-shift&f=90&a=0&t=0

...around 135mm: http://www.shutterdial.com/#/search?s=tilt%20shift&f=135&a=0&t=0
(looks like a bunch of folks using 85/90mm options on crop cameras)

As far as what a 50mm T/S is for, you've got me. Perhaps arty head and shoulders portraits for an engagement/wedding shoot?

- A


----------



## bholliman (Sep 8, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > What I find unusual about these three lens was a clearly stated purpose for each one of them.
> ...



Some very interesting shots with the TS-E 90, I might have to consider one of the new ones... Or given my budget, maybe one of the older TS-E 90's.


----------



## Rachael Alice (Sep 9, 2017)

Seems interesting and would surely wish to make use of it soon.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > What I find unusual about these three lens was a clearly stated purpose for each one of them.
> ...



You know, AH, for me the miniaturization effect is what really appeals to me about a TS lens. That is what I would buy one for. Thanks for explaining what the different focal lengths are for. I don't do any architecture shots out here in the Nevada desert, but I'll soon be relocating to the Dallas / Fort Worth area, so maybe a short and a long TS lens is in my future. $$$$ :'(


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 9, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You know, AH, for me the miniaturization effect is what really appeals to me about a TS lens. That is what I would buy one for. Thanks for explaining what the different focal lengths are for. I don't do any architecture shots out here in the Nevada desert, but I'll soon be relocating to the Dallas / Fort Worth area, so maybe a short and a long TS lens is in my future. $$$$ :'(



Glad to help, but remember I'm only speaking generally here. People who own a pile of T/S lenses might have a different perspective than I do.

- A


----------



## ethanz (Sep 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You know, AH, for me the miniaturization effect is what really appeals to me about a TS lens. That is what I would buy one for. Thanks for explaining what the different focal lengths are for. I don't do any architecture shots out here in the Nevada desert, but I'll soon be relocating to the Dallas / Fort Worth area, so maybe a short and a long TS lens is in my future. $$$$ :'(
> ...



Of course they have a different perspective, they can tilt or shift it ;D :


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 9, 2017)

ethanz said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...



;D ;D


----------



## stevelee (Sep 9, 2017)

And different focal lengths should give one a variety of perspectives.


----------

